# Ford Focus Ghia alloy refurbed DIY.



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

They've be done for about a 4 months now and still look as good as new thanks to several coats of wheel wax which keeps the nasties away. A bit more TLC through winter will see them ok.

I'll let the pics do the talking.

The state they were in:

























Time to sand them back to bare metal:









Primed and smoothed ready for paint:









Painted and cleared:









The flash made the inner spokes look light, they ain't.

















Fitted and sealed with FK1000p high temp wax: (oops missed a bit when rinsing)









Complete with centre cap and carbon overlays from DMB:









Products used:

1x Upol Acid 8 Etch primer
3x Upol High 5 Grey primer (high build)
2x Upol Clear 1 Laquer
3x Ford Brilliance Wheel paint from Wheelpaints.

Around £90 and 3 weeks to complete.

Well chuffed. 

I should have removed the tyres but this would have pushed the cost up to much and it was easy enough.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

out of interest, what's your total cost of materials for refurbing the 4 wheels mate?

Good job.


----------



## Navra (Jul 30, 2009)

Very good job you`ve don. Is this alu wheels?

Sorry for my english, but i`am norwegian.......


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

superb effort mate  got them alloys on my tdci focus too


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Excellent to proffesional standards. Tempted to have a go at mine.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Took them off yesterday for a good clean after the snow and salt etc from the last few weeks and I was impressed that the finish is as good as it was at the start.

The FK1000p makes a huge difference when it comes to clean them and I reckon that it saved them from the salt aswell.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Well done mate...one question is that Lacquer petrol and solvent resistant? Going to be doing the wheels on the MI16 myself and I like the finish that laquer has given out of the can!!


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Sorry I have no idea about the lacquer, I was just recommended it by a bodyshop.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I am thinking it probably is....just be careful using tardis on it as it migth actually melt the laquer if its not solvent resistant.


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice finish :thumb: 

If you don't want to remove the tyre, completely let it down. Then you should be able to get some masking tape behind the lip.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow that's impressive, excellent results.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning work


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice Finish:thumb:


----------

